# 8N for sale, not sure, a bit uneasy on it at this price.



## andrew3d (Jun 17, 2014)

Tractor is offered by a neighbor for $1800. It will not start and their claim is that it has not run for about 6 months. The owner is 79 and says he cannot afford to pay to get it fixed, nor is able to work on it himself anymore. That is why he says he wants to sell it.

Could be a fun project or just a nightmare or worse---a salvage tractor?


----------



## rwdeets23 (Jul 14, 2014)

if it cranks has good compression no oil laying under it, it should be an easy fix, but I just seen one that didn't look half as good you have in the pic. sell for 800 but ran fine. where I live (NW PA) they sell in the 1100-1500 range that are running. my neighbor just sold his, it smoked really bad and no power when pulling a load so it needed rebuilt & sold it with an almost new woods finisher mower, and got 1000 for the pair. but I would try to get him down at east a few hundred. if the tires are real nice that is what almost always makes or breaks the sale for me with any tractor from that era. when ur talkin 1k-2k for the tractor and it would need 2 rear tires add another 1000.... they are super easy and fun to work on though, GL if u deside to buy


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like it was well taken care of. Tires look ok... the rad cap is on backwards!!
Could just need a bit of carb work, a tune up and you could be good to go. 

If this is your first and only tractor, you may want to either dicker a little with him on the price or find something else that runs and will do the job you want it to.


----------

